# Tivo Shop Goodies Not Made Available to UK S1 Tivo Owners



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

A visit to www.tivo.com/2.7.asp will show you numerous lovely Tivo shop goodies that are available ranging from coffee mugs, t-shirts, slippers, luggage bags and 18" tall Tivo guys through to the brand new illuminated Tivo S3 remote, which is also stated to work with most Tivo S1 models.

I was able to pick a nice selection of these in the shop totalling a rather large 180USD but when I came to try to pay for them I was told that I had to have a US Zip code and a US State and city. Result my order was not accepted.

Can someone at Tivo Inc like TivoPony explain why Tivo is turning away good business here when there are plenty of UK Tivo owners who would like to buy Tivo t-shirts, coffee mugs, slippers, Tivo dolls etc, etc and of course the new Tivo S3 remote (assuming that it works with our old Tivo S1 PVR10UK models as I suspect it does).

I can't be the only UK Tivo owner to be wishing I could go out in my Tivo baseball gap clutching my Tivo luggage after drinking a cup of coffee from my Tivo mug. Come on Tivo there really is no reason why you can't supply this stuff to us in the UK and also make plenty of money out of doing so. Unlike selling new Tivo S2 and S3 models in the UK there are no long term extended support implications involved in selling us these Tivo shop goods.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

But how many UK customers would they get?
Would it be worth the cost of them setting up all the costs for international shipping / credit card checking / currency conversion etc?

I suspect not 

Automan.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Automan said:


> Would it be worth the cost of them setting up all the costs for international shipping / credit card checking / currency conversion etc?


They would have to find a way to ship (hardly difficult) but Visa and Mastercard do *all* the work involved in currency exchange and card verification.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> But how many UK customers would they get?
> Would it be worth the cost of them setting up all the costs for international shipping / credit card checking / currency conversion etc?
> 
> I suspect not
> ...


They just have to form a merchant agreement with their bank to take non US credit cards as well as US ones. Failing that they could always offer PayPal and get the money transferred to them that way.

As to international shipping that just amounts to paying the higher international shipping rates with the US Post Office or their courier and filling out a green customs declaration form to stick on the package.

I have three good friends living in the USA but its kind of embarassing to ask them to order all these Tivo goods on their credit card, for me to then have to pay them on a PayPal account (assuming they have one) and for them to then have to readdress and reship these goods on to the UK. In fact of the three there's only one friend that I can think of I might be able to count on to probably help out with this. Even then I might end up looking like a bit of a Tivo junkie in their eyes.

All Tivo actually have to do is to ship some of these goodies over to Sky in bulk and then also have Sky sell them on to us the end customers if the usual American attitude problems in dealing with the rest of the world outside of the Continental US make it too much trouble for Tivo to ship the items directly from their HQ in the USA to our addresses in the UK.


----------



## AWT (Aug 25, 2005)

> TiVo Glo premium remote (black)
> The ultimate remote control for your TiVo® box
> Backlit keys - Keys light up for readability in a darkened room
> Learning capable - Programmable to control power, input, volume, and mute on your TV and A/V receiver using built-in database of commands, or learn these commands directly from your TV's and receiver's remote controls
> ...


Are we sure this will work on a UK TiVo?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AWT said:


> Are we sure this will work on a UK TiVo?


Well it works with the Philips Series 1 Stand Alone boxes so there seems a fair chance. The only units it is stated not to work with are the Sony S1 models.


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Received my Glo today and can confirm it works just fine with a UK TiVo...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

speedyrite said:


> Received my Glo today and can confirm it works just fine with a UK TiVo...


So how did you get the remote sent to you then? Do you have a friend in the USA who ordered it for you and then sent it on?

I have a friend in San Francisco I suppose I could ask to buy a few of these goodies for me and send them on. He is even a US Tivo owner so really ought to understand my desire.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> I can't be the only UK Tivo owner to be wishing I could go out in my Tivo baseball gap clutching my Tivo luggage after drinking a cup of coffee from my Tivo mug. .


Um...I think you might just be


----------



## speedyrite (May 18, 2002)

Pete77, I got it from my heavenly supplier


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, they work just fine with UK TiVos - no AUX or VCR buttons but there is a spare "input" button that is programmable so can be made to emulate either AUX or VCR (but not both if you want to. You can also reprogram the power/standby key too so if you don't use that, you could make it into either AUX or VCR if you prefer.

And of course, as they are programmable they will work the volume on any TV  See this thread for pics.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

blindlemon said:


> Yes, they work just fine with UK TiVos - no AUX or VCR buttons but there is a spare "input" button that is programmable so can be made to emulate either AUX or VCR (but not both if you want to. You can also reprogram the power/standby key too so if you don't use that, you could make it into either AUX or VCR if you prefer.
> 
> And of course, as they are programmable they will work the volume on any TV  See this thread for pics.


Just ordered one from you - they are yummy........


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yummy indeed. The words "hot" and "cakes" spring to mind...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Don't feel so bad, they don't even sell to Canada.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm sure our Lemony friend would help you out there.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

With the exchange rate the way it is, now is the time to get this stuff as well.

I have a tame 'merkin who ships stuff over to me if I cover postage, so I won't have any problems there (this appears to be the only way to get some stuff - TiVo are far form alone in not shipping outside the US)

The cap and mug do look very nice. and a car sticker, and a plushy

I'm a sucker for branded goods


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

As Blindlemon says, the US remotes work on UK S1 machines. The only key that's transmitted differently is the TiVo button. This caused incompatibilities in early software versions but I believe the current UK UK software accepts both the US and UK key codes so we're safe there too.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

TiVo key works fine with my Glo and TiVos


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

worm said:


> I have a tame 'merkin ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merkin
<snigger> Sorry! 

(Link possibly not work-safe)


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Interesting fact: Elizabeth I wore a merkin due (it is assumed) to her having syphilis.

It's not documented as to if it was a union jack.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I see the White/Silver version of the Glo remote is not available from the heavenly supplier and yet surely that would be a better match for the colour scheme of our existing Silver S1 Tivos?

Also what about the baseball caps, towels, mugs, carpet slippers, luggage and a little Tivo Guy for my sofa.

TivoHeaven doesn't yet seem to be selling any of those.

It seems that I have to confess my Tivo goodies wants to my friend in San Francisco after all.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

When I was in the states earlier in the year, I went into a best Buys and messed around with a S3. I love the S3 remote, I asked if they sold them separatly, and they didn't.. Shame...

I remeber a few years ago on this forum, someone went over to the states and allowed members of the UK community to order things from him, pay by paypal etc...

I brought some tivo foam things for car aerials and a 6" doll.
I forgot who it was, but I still have the items (not ebayed) and love them, and very greatful to whoever it was. I remember the thread was huge, and he brought cases of the stuff back (and a couple of damaged mugs). Suprised he did not get hit for tax from customs.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Don't feel so bad, they don't even sell to Canada.


And do you Canadian guys even have your own separate Tivo service for the channels and cable and satellite operators who provide television in your country?


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> I remeber a few years ago on this forum, someone went over to the states and allowed members of the UK community to order things from him, pay by paypal etc...
> 
> I brought some tivo foam things for car aerials and a 6" doll.
> I forgot who it was, but I still have the items (not ebayed) and love them, and very greatful to whoever it was. I remember the thread was huge, and he brought cases of the stuff back (and a couple of damaged mugs). Suprised he did not get hit for tax from customs.


I was also fortunate enough to be able to source a couple of plush dolls this way, which subsequently found homes with my girlfriend and parents and which they still love to this day. The thread in question is here from March 2003 and the forum member responsible was *bobnick*. Like you, I was also very grateful for his gratious offer to source TiVo goodies Stateside for other forum members. Sadly after a quick forum search it doesn't look like he's posted since May 2004?


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

I can't be the only UK Tivo owner to be wishing I could go out in my Tivo baseball gap clutching my Tivo luggage after drinking a cup of coffee from my Tivo mug. [/QUOTE said:


> I really hope that Pete 77 buys a Glo which is "readable in a darkened room" because anyone looking to purchase the clag that he clearly covets should spend some serious time lying down in a darkened room!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

83 posts clearly seems to demonstrates a lack of true devotion to the Tivo cause.

Anyone really committed would be crying out to drink their coffee out of a Tivo mug and to wear their Tivo t-shirt when going down to Tesco. :up:


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> They just have to form a merchant agreement with their bank to take non US credit cards as well as US ones.


Do they need to even do that? Anyone can walk into a shop in the US and use any VISA card if they accept VISA, no matter where the card is issued. Wouldn't have thought there's any arrangement needed for foreign cards, they're just VISA cards to them. Processing is done by VISA who then forward on to the destination card issuer.

More likely there are export concerns especially when it comes to electronics (probably the same reason why Amazon.com won't ship electronics and software internationally). Plus the general hassle of shipping internationally, filling out customs forms, etc.

There are apparently ways you can order from US sites that only accept US zip codes though. I know someone managed it just by phoning up the card company and they told him what to fill in on their site. Though it's then down to whether the site will ship it.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DeadKenny said:


> Do they need to even do that? Anyone can walk into a shop in the US and use any VISA card if they accept VISA, no matter where the card is issued. Wouldn't have thought there's any arrangement needed for foreign cards, they're just VISA cards to them. Processing is done by VISA who then forward on to the destination card issuer.


Customer not present transactions are a greater security risk than transactions where the customer enters their PIN or signs for it hence the card companies are more restrictive about allowing cards to be accepted from outside the country in which the retailer is based for customer not present transactions.

With the USA I think its partly this and partly the tiny number of overseas orders they would get compared to domestic ones and so the xenophobice view that having to know about overseas shipping rates and customs forms is too much hassle sets in.

Clearly with Tivo their model is that a customer can only buy their main product if they have an official Tivo service in that country so why would anyone from a non Tivo country want to buy their accessory stuff they think. But as Tivo does have UK service its pure lazyness on their part that they don't either do a deal with Sky to flog the accessory stuff for them or alternatively accept orders directly from the UK for valid UK Tivo Service Numbers and then ship those orders.

The mentality is apparently that we closed out the UK business so we just can't be bothered now, even though there are clearly huge profit margins to be made on most t-shirts, coffee mugs and baseball hats where the final price of the merchandise to the customer is usually several hundred percent more than the supply cost of the product to the retailer. What long term implications for them are there in shipping a few accessories overseas and charging the additional shipping - quite clearly none at all.

Of course I suppose that a shipment from the US to Europe might get hit for a VAT charge and customs duty and a customs handling fee by Parcelforce International and perhaps they are fearful that at that stage some of the customers might reject the goods and perhaps under UK card issuer rules in those circumstances you are entitled to a refund if you put the transaction in dispute and have never received or signed for the goods?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I already have a Tivo hat, mug and T-shirt, all free!

They have nifty "compressed" T-shirt in the shape of a TiVo remote they give out at press conferences.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> They have nifty "compressed" T-shirt in the shape of a TiVo remote they give out at press conferences.


Surely a t-shirt made in the shape of a Tivo remote would only be suitable for the female Tivo users amongst us?

Or do you mean the shape of the box that contains the t-shirt?


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Anyone really committed would be crying out to drink their coffee out of a Tivo mug and to wear their Tivo t-shirt when going down to Tesco. :up:


I must admit I can't get my head around this 'fan hysteria' behaviour. Its like the F1 fan that dresses up in 'team outfits' with all the sponsor logos on it and the like. If you *are* a member of the works team, then fine. But if your a spotty fan... Same with this TiVo stuff, isnt it the same as the 'My Little Pony Lunchbox', the 'My Little Pony Drinks Bottle'? e.g. senseless tat aimed at screwing money out of consumers, just because they carry a logo, but nothing actually to do with the original product.
If you're one of those poeple that love this kind of thing, fine. I just don't understand.
And while were on the subject... When the word TiVo is mentioned on TV or in an episode of a show, why do so many people go berserk? (thinks back to Monty Pythons Life of Brian.. the stoning sketch).

Have a nice day


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> If you're one of those poeple that love this kind of thing, fine. I just don't understand.


I have never understood why some people feel that wearing a t-shirt that has had its sleeves removed (a garment usually only favoured by rough tough men up north) is hip and trendy. But there you go the people concerned clearly do feel that this is the case.

To each their own is what I say.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's vacuum-packed and shrink wrapped into the shape and size of a TiVo remote.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I must admit I can't get my head around this 'fan hysteria' behaviour. Its like the F1 fan that dresses up in 'team outfits' with all the sponsor logos on it and the like. If you *are* a member of the works team, then fine. But if your a spotty fan... Same with this TiVo stuff, isnt it the same as the 'My Little Pony Lunchbox', the 'My Little Pony Drinks Bottle'? e.g. senseless tat aimed at screwing money out of consumers, just because they carry a logo, but nothing actually to do with the original product.
> If you're one of those poeple that love this kind of thing, fine. I just don't understand.)


I agree, Paul.

I remember in the '70's, some folks would wear Coca Cola T-shirts; 
I never understood why someone would pay to advertise a commercial product.

I'm guessing it's a tribal thing; people want to express their allegiance to something, be it a band or a product.

I suppose an extreme example would be Harley-Davidson, where some people have the brand logo tattooed onto their bodies; that's brand loyalty.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's it! I'm never wearing my Tivo T-Shirt again


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not so keen on the T-Shirt but I'm definitely a sucker for branded coffee mugs and I also like the idea of the little Tivo guy for my sofa.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Tribal is right - same reason people wear replica football strips.

I should point out I've never paid for a TiVo branded item, apart form a TiVo of course.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

randap said:


> Just ordered one from you - they are yummy........


Received next day! Awesome.

Remote is beautiful. Much better than the silver peanut; keys are more tactile and more positive. The glo is ace, and the learning function is dead easy. Highly recommended - not gonna bother getting a Harmony now.....


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

blindlemon said:


> And of course, as they are programmable they will work the volume on any TV  See this thread for pics.


Shiny new toy arrived today (well yesterday but I had to fetch it from the post office..)

Anyone having issues with the learning programming. I have a Hitatchi TV, The old peanut never had the right codes so I never bothered. The Vol- would occasionally put the TV into standby, but more often than not work correctly, but no matter which code I used I never got a good match.

As the new one is learning I thought I'd try and learn the codes. Mute works, Input is mapped to the Go to AV1 Input button my new remote, but I can't get Vol+ and Vol- to record correctly. They seem to record, I get the 4 flashes to confirm it's OK, but then it doesn't play back right and doesn't actually change the volume.

Hows everyone one else learning codes, I put it in learning more hit Vol + then do I press the Vol + key on the TV remote once, or keep it p[ressed until the Tivo remote flashed 4 times?

Anyone else had issues at all?

Edit Just thought I don't think the new tivo remote is at fault, I just have an odd TV remote, that's not that standard..


----------

